
Chinese Bloggers Scale The 'Great Firewall' In Riot's Aftermath by Writing Backwards - paulsb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121493163092919829.html
======
hugh
And of course, now the Wall St Journal has published an article about it, the
Chinese Government is going to close the loophole. Thanks, WSJ!

Of course they would have figured it out eventually, and of course the Chinese
censors probably pay more attention to Chinese blogs than they do to the Wall
St Journal anyway. But even so, the morality of publishing this article still
seems a bit iffy to me.

------
ev0
To be exact, they are writing in the sequence of the ancient chinese language,
which is brilliant and bit of sarcastic at the same time.

